# Yet another grinder dilema by a newbie.



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

This is my third post as a newbie espresso maker on this forum, so please be gentle. I'm picking up my first espresso machine at the weekend, a second-hand Gaggia Baby Twin and I think I'm in need of a good grinder. Your valued advice please, esteemed forum buddies?

Like the rest of population of the forum, I am seeking the holy grail - a reasonably priced, appropriately sized, high quality, reliable grinder. I already have a Krups GX2 grinder, but I think I need to buy another grinder to make reliable good espresso? I figure I either get a second grinder just for espresso to compliment my girlfriend's occasional drip-feed/hob-top coffee requirements or I replace the GX2 with a good all-rounder thus avoiding having two coffee grinders clutter and using up limited worktop space. Here are my requirements:


Fairly small footprint/size as there is limited worktop space.

It won't need to fit under a low kitchen cupboard, but I know my girlfriend won't be amused if the kitchen resembles a coffee shop with super heigh/wide grinder with hopper towering over her.

Only likely to make one drink on alternate days, two double at the same time at the weekends, so dosing not required.

Machine has a 58mm porta-filter if this is relevant for machines that hold the filter.

More than happy to buy second-hand and search forum/ebay/gumtree to source it.

Limited budget, I would like to spend about £75, but I know if you buy cheap, you buy twice, so absolute maximum of £200 for something that will retain it's value, feel free to educate me above this to see what I am missing out on (or I could hunt for as the deal of the century).

If going for an all rounder, it should be possible to change between settings from espresso to drip and back again while recalling accurate settings.

A machine that might retain it's value if this all goes to cock and my foray into espresso does not work out and it comes to selling it...


Feel free to make suggestions or ask more questions. Thanks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd recommend a used grinder

At the £200 mark you might be able to pick up a Eureka Mignon, I think there was one in the for sale section a few days ago. Otherwise for your budget MC2 grinders come in at the £80-£85 mark.

Both grinders would be difficult to switch between espresso and brewed coffee, so I'd recommend that you keep the Krups for brewed.

Other than that you could look at a Rocky but this is a stepped grinder an the increments in between the settings can prove difficult for getting espresso.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Urban is spot on , at either £80 for an mc2 or £200 for a mignion , neither will loose much in value. Also keep the krups for brewed. Get either of the espresso grinder dialled in and leave it there .


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

I have to say the more I read into it and the more I see that people get the almost immediate upgradeitus with grinders, it may be worth my while just going the mod'ed commercial route to start with and cutting out the faff of being unhappy. Just have to work out where to put it and turning the girlfriend round to the idea. She likes coffee too, so hopefully my first attempts will put her concerns at rest, maybe get rid of the sink or cooker to fit it in... Then find a bargain.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If youve got more space then an ex commercial will produce a much better grind. You can pick up a bargain on ebay but if youre new to this it can be a punt.

Otherwise buy an ex commercial from a forum member. Not sure what the going rate for one is on here for something like mazzer.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

Grinder situation solved, I hope. I have grabbed the bull by the horns and I am going the Brasilia RR45 route now...







Fingers crossed I can make it fit and it works okay - a punt has been taken.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice you will enjoy the grind consistency from that grinder


----------

